# Model Railroader layouts



## johnsl0502 (Dec 2, 2015)

Hi all,
I think I may be missing something...or then again, maybe it's just me. A beginner here trying to plan a layout, activity won't begin until summer-fall as we are moving this spring and I don't know what the space situation will be, but at least a 4x8 will be available. Right now I'm trying to decide on what 'elements' I'd like, bridges, mountains, tunnels etc. I am not interested in prototyping an existing road, or a switching point to point. I do want primarily two or more mainline trains which can run continuously (and also allow for some switching later on). 

Anyway, I am a subscriber to Model Railroader and when I go to their database of plans and find one that interests me, when I click on it, the only thing I can find find to download is a pdf which is actually just a *slightly larger picture of what was shown on the listing page. Is this all there is to their "database*"?

I was thinking there might be a little more info, like turnouts, sectional track list, etc. But maybe not?


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2016)

Most HO and N scale layouts are designed to use flex track so you won't find a sectional track list. I'm not a MR subscriber so I can't look at the plans but I don't think you are missing anything. If you are planning a 4x8 in HO the minimum radius is almost always 18" and the second track is whatever will fit around it, maybe 21" radius? Turnouts are probably #4. They only give a detailed track list for layouts that were designed for sectional track, like the N scale "Salt Lake Route" that used Kato Unitrack. I think they tell you what issue of MR the plan appeared in so you can look it up and get the details. That doesn't help if you don't have access to back issues.

If you have a windows computer you can download (free) SCARM, a track planning program that has every scale and every different manufacturers track sections. You can take a plan you found on the MR database and design it in SCARM and get a detailed track list. Unfortunately, SCARM doesn't work on Macs.

If you do go with SCARM print the FAQ's. They explain how to draw benchwork, lay, rotate and move track, and other things that would take forever to figure out by trial and error. Hope this helps.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Atlas has a database of layouts'
http://www.atlasrr.com/Code100web/index.htm

They also have a free track planning program that will generate a purchase list for you.
http://www.atlasrr.com/software.htm


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

johnsl0502 said:


> Hi all,
> I think I may be missing something...or then again, maybe it's just me. A beginner here trying to plan a layout, activity won't begin until summer-fall as we are moving this spring and I don't know what the space situation will be, but at least a 4x8 will be available. Right now I'm trying to decide on what 'elements' I'd like, bridges, mountains, tunnels etc. I am not interested in prototyping an existing road, or a switching point to point. I do want primarily two or more mainline trains which can run continuously (and also allow for some switching later on).
> 
> Anyway, I am a subscriber to Model Railroader and when I go to their database of plans and find one that interests me, when I click on it, the only thing I can find find to download is a pdf which is actually just a *slightly larger picture of what was shown on the listing page. Is this all there is to their "database*"?
> ...


You are not missing anything. MR's database is intended for inspiration only, not as a collection of buildable plans.

I have had some discussions about these plans with Steve Otte, the editor responsible for it, because I once tried to convert one in Anyrail for someone who wanted "the same thing, but in N, not HO". To summarize our discussion, the database contains every track plan published in the magazine since its inception. Most of the time, the so-called track plan is an illustration for an article, and MR does not get a materials list. With the exception of the ones they build themselves, they have no better idea what was used than you do, other than the most basic guidance (minimum radius, max grade, turnout size, etc.). Most of the plans were created by advanced modelers, so they tend to use flex track or hand-laid.

Moreover, the illustrations are often "cleaned up" for clarity. They use graphics software to draw it, not track planning software, so if the illustration ends up with a 42.5 degree crossing, or 21.7" radius, so be it. Turnouts, especially, may not represent the exact as-built configuration. There is no guarantee that the "plans", as drawn, are buildable, although in most cases, they ARE illustrations of a layout that has been built.

Use them as they were intended: as inspiration. You can take any non-proprietary layout software with a good library and piece it together yourself, or take the best ideas from a couple and make your own.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

the current atlas track layout program is just a branded version of scarm .... one helpful feature of these is that you can import a track layout IMAGE and then overlay with components to build your own list of needed items .. I have done this a couple times ..sometimes it's hard to overlay components 'exactly' if the plan was just a hand made drawing


----------



## johnsl0502 (Dec 2, 2015)

Thanks guys!

There is more to being a Beginner than just the nuts and bolts of making a layout! I'll use them as intended, and also check out Scarm and Atlas tools. Appreciate all the advice.

John


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

johnsl0502 said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> There is more to being a Beginner than just the nuts and bolts of making a layout! I'll use them as intended, and also check out Scarm and Atlas tools. Appreciate all the advice.
> 
> John


The thing to remember about the Atlas tool is that it ignores all other brands of track. Get one that has multiple track libraries so you can use the products YOU chose, not the ones Atlas wants you to buy.


----------

